# Speccy diary



## Gringotts Bank (16 April 2016)

Paper trading.  Using Mark Douglas' method for discretionary trading (my interpretation of it).

NWH   .19
PLP   .019
AGO    .023
88EO    .026
PML   .085
PTX   .115
RDM   .07


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 April 2016)

Sell PML .096

btw, I'm not being too strict about entry/exits/liquidity because I just want to get a rough idea of the usefulness of this approach.  Having said that, I won't sell if there's no liquidity available (say 5k worth).


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 April 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Sell PML .096
> 
> btw, I'm not being too strict about entry/exits/liquidity because I just want to get a rough idea of the usefulness of this approach.  Having said that, I won't sell if there's no liquidity available (say 5k worth).




Sell PTX .12


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 April 2016)

Fair chance AGO will pop back up from here.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 April 2016)

Sell PLP .021
Sell RDM .073 (bad exit but still profit)

Closed profits:

13%, 4.3%, 4.3%, 10.5%

Open flat/losers:

0%, -15%, -15.4%


----------



## skc (19 April 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Fair chance AGO will pop back up from here.
> 
> View attachment 66311




*DJ Atlas Iron Chairman Says Miner Risks Administration If Debt Plan Not Approved

From announcement yesterday...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 April 2016)

PLP... hmm, bad timing.  It just added 50%.

AGO... might sell into any strength.  Debt plan approval could see it run I assume?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 April 2016)

sell NWH .19

88E will trade down to .035 when it re-opens (CR).  SHould move back up thereafter.
AGO holding.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (22 April 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> sell NWH .19
> 
> 88E will trade down to .035 when it re-opens (CR).  SHould move back up thereafter.
> AGO holding.




Sell 88EO .027
Sell AGO .26


----------



## Gringotts Bank (22 April 2016)

Conclusion:

13%, 4.3%, 4.3%, 10.5%, 13%, 0%, 3%    in one week.

Two things -

1) paper trading
2) needs to be reproduced.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (24 April 2016)

A 6.8% return on total capital employed is a lot more than I'd usually make in a week, so it's worth persisting.  If I'd waited off 30 min on selling PLP the return would have been a lot higher.

Some picks for the new week.  Re-iterating that the method is basically to intuit accurately, using Douglas' approach.  First step is to reproduce good paper profits.

BAR,   .052
MOD,  .033
SYA,   .06
SEH,   .074
AGO,   .023


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 April 2016)

Sell BAR .073  (I know, I know... but I was busy with real trading).


----------



## skcots (26 April 2016)

Can you give a brief outline of Mark Douglas' method?
I have not read any of his books so am unfarmiliar with his style.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 April 2016)

skcots said:


> Can you give a brief outline of Mark Douglas' method?
> I have not read any of his books so am unfarmiliar with his style.




Mainly it's to do with your attitude.  So it's either for those who trade pure discretionary or mixed systematic/discretionary.

The idea is to either get 'in the zone', or do your best to remain balanced and calm whilst making decisions.  Negative moods such as anxiety and anger have been scientifically proven to influence the quality of decision-making.  That's a very rough overview.

A few good videos on youtube, and of course his book - Trading in the Zone.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 April 2016)

Sell SEH 10c.  
Sell AGO 23c

Three closed trades:  +35%, +40%, 0%


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 April 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Sell BAR .073  (I know, I know... but I was busy with real trading).




Not sure what happened there.  High of the day was .072.  I can't think what it was I was looking at.

So, edited sell BAR at say .07.  

Anyone reading this or not?


----------



## JJZ (28 April 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Not sure what happened there.  High of the day was .072.  I can't think what it was I was looking at.
> 
> So, edited sell BAR at say .07.
> 
> Anyone reading this or not?




I'm reading 

Was watching some of Mark Douglas's videos on the weekend, what he says seems to make a lot of sense to me....


JJZ


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 April 2016)

Thanks JJZ.

Sell MOD .036

One open trade - Holding SYA.

Four closed trades: +35%, +40%, 0%, 9%


----------



## CanOz (29 April 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Thanks JJZ.
> 
> Sell MOD .036
> 
> ...




Wow, nice going!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 April 2016)

CanOz said:


> Wow, nice going!




Cheers.  Two very good weeks, but this is paper trading and there are heaps of people who can kill it when there's no skin in the game.  If/when I go live with it, then I find out what Douglas referred to as 'the gap'.  The gap is the difference in % return between paper and live trading, a true measure of the fear factor.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 April 2016)

There's only 52 weeks in a year and say 40 trading years in a lifetime, so really a week is a *long* time to paper trading.  Maybe one more week.

PDN 26.5
POH .027
CDV .19
WAF .175
TAS .165 
RED .094
UPD .205


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 May 2016)

POH was always going to be risky (currently down 14%).  Big spikes like that almost always get sold off in the following 2 days.  The hope here is that it will resume the strong uptrend after early profit taking.

Opiate addiction is an enromous problem worldwide.  So anything which looks to reduce addiction/dependency/dosage will have legs, imo.  I'm trying to figure a way to get in on this for my real trading account.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 May 2016)

Sell SYA from last week.  Last week is now closed off. (SYA -17%).
Last week as *return on total equity* = +22%

Current week, weak.  Should have sold CDV yest but wasn't watching.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 May 2016)

Sell CDV .23  (+21%)
Sell TAS .18  (+9.1%)
Sell UPD .21  (+2.4%)
Sell WAF .175  (0%)

Holding RED, POH, PDN, all in negative territory.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 May 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Sell CDV .23  (+21%)
> Sell TAS .18  (+9.1%)
> Sell UPD .21  (+2.4%)
> Sell WAF .175  (0%)
> ...




Sell RED (-6%), PDN (-13%), POH (0%).

Summary 3rd week, return on total capital employed:  1.8%


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 May 2016)

week 1:  6.8%
week 2:  22%
week 3: 2%

cautions -  paper trading, no hard stops, market conditions bouyant.


----------

